# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Pakan Koi paling Bagus

## BeauKoi

mohon tanya pakan apa yang paling baek buat koi...
tolong jangan di liat dari sisi ekonomisnya...
di liat murni dari khasiat makanan-nya saja...
juga jangan di bandingin lokal atau import...

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by 80en
> 
> ...


yo bro....

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


om top saya di pm juga dong untuk pembelajaran. trims

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Minta PM tentang research nya juga dong , om TOP .     
> Gw interest jadi agent nya om TOP


om top ada yg mau jadi Sole Authorized Distributor TOP KOI FARM area barat nih.
belinya per batch ya om dodo. sekarang ada 2 batch mau batch 1 ato 2?

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

> bayarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


loooooo kok bayar om? gak iklas yah.
Om aku boleh titip peliharaanku? aku mau renovasi kolam + filter...
Boleh ya? Kalau titip di Om pakan pasti terjamin...
3 ekor saja kok, besok aku kirim kesana yah  :P

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## godzilla99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sepo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

> om top bagi dong ilmu pakannya buat orang makassar,spy wong deso juga bisa hasilkan ikan bagus  ha ha ha


pake konishi aja om.....dijamin growth nya lebih baik......

----------


## sepo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> langsung di pm aja. beli langsung 30kg aja. buat stock utk semarang


[/quote]

aduh......ikannya ntar segajah2 gimana???[/quote]
kan jadi GC semua.   ::   ::   ::  
gak ada lawannya

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## INdragonZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> gak usah di cloning.
> kalau partai pertama udah ada hasil. terus di balik kasih pakannya.
> 
> 
> kurang kelihatan hasilnya...mending coba pake ikan dari satu indukan yg size nya rata2....dipisah dalam 2 ak kemuadian dikasih pakan dgn jumlah yg sama,disitu baru bisa kelihatan hasilnya.....


stujuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## santoso83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## santoso83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## santoso83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Masalahnya katanya perlu dikasih high protein, kalau Sarang Walet dan Shark Fin kan memang high protein, jadi siapa tau KOInya jadi buat tahan banting, gak mudah sakit dan bisa jadi SAMSON


org nya sakit pantat om

----------


## INdragonZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topaz_kuntadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## santoso83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## INdragonZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

> lho lho... bukannya sudah punya sarang burung masing2...?


...kalau yg ini....koinya bisa muntaber,,,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## santoso83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


pindahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

belum...sarang burung nya belum dateng2....tak tungguin terus neh.....

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

> saki hikari growth gak pernah coba om


Kl yg saki udah coba,hasilnya keren...kolam jd bening mungkn adanya kandungan prebiotik dlm peletnya,,,
Punuk pun udah mul pd nonjol. Body jd bohay.. Mkn jd rakus bgt,aromanya  emng eenak sih   ::   ::  
/untk pertumbuhan jg bgs...
Kl konishi gmn om?????

----------


## santoso83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> asikkk  banyak suplier nih. berarti ada tester nya ya?1 ons aja cukup kok, tapi kalau di kasih1 kg gak nolak kok
> 
> 
> .........yg 1 ons buat tester koi....yg 9 ons gajah..


wah gajahe iso tambah lemu iki....

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## santoso83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

> Originally Posted by cheung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


asyik... boleh coba ta?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

> Kalau mau lihat cara meracik dan cara ngasih makan, om Cheung boleh kok ke Kolam om Troy di pagi hari....
> Saat memberi makan Koi-nya pertama kali..... konfirmasi aja ke om Troy.
> Om Troy orangnya welcome banget kok.... (Welcome <> Keset)


itu bu cheung tante kolor.....bukan om....

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

wuikkk kok jadi laris ya. 
nanti kalau semua pake konishi, ikan ku jadi paling kurus nih   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topaz_kuntadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> saki growth vs konishi.
> 
> biasa pake saki growth, kemarin udah nyoba dua-dua nya alias nyoba konishi 1kg.
> cuma gw gak tawu beda nya     
> yg tau cuma konishi baunya kayak terasi + ikan asin (gereh)  :P 
> 
> kalo menurut koi nya enak mana ya ???    coba ntar gw tanyain dulu deh...


udah brp lama? 1 minggu? makan 1 hari brp x

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topaz_kuntadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hasilnya bagaimana untuk KOI yang makan sarang burung?
Ada kemajuan? atau masih tetap?  ::

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

sabar dulu.....lha wong yg nyeponsori aja gak bingung....

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hartono_88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> jgn lupa dikasih ini juga....koi fitness....biar keseleo bisa pulih....


pasti lahhhh. kalau fitness tanpa vitamin tambahan gak mungkin bisa lurus lagi

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

> ntar turun 4 ekor...


Semua pakai ini   ::

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
biar mantaffffffffffffffff

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

> Originally Posted by este
> 
> Saya mau tanya nih ni pengalaman suhu2 buat kasih makan ikannya pake pelet apa yah...^^
> Misalkan suhu a 
> Pelet growth (1.merk a),(2.merk b)  dst
> Pelet colour (1.merk a),(2. merk b)   dst
> Pelet Wheat-germ (1.merk a),(2.merk b)   dst
> 
> 
> ...


Mkasih bimbingannya om..

Ayo yang laen mana pengalaman pribadinya...    ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

> klo dikampung susah mau cari pakan koi yg seperti om2 sebutkan, paling banter merek takari itu pun bukan khusus koi...pantes koi yg sy pelihara lambat pertumbuhannya wong pakannya bukan yg kaya om2 pake...




jangan pake takari om,tinggal pesan aja ke om dodo atawa ke om david(davkoi) langsung di kirim deh

----------


## Ilo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

CP yg bgs buat growth, 
CP yang lama apa yg baru ya?

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kausar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kausar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stvnsaputra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## FerryFis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Mungkin ada teman-teman yang sudah pakai makanan koi dari evolution aqua, premier sama Growth Plus ?





klo ada yang pernah, boleh dishare ya...

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irdiza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Refino

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## syakira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ismail02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

> Masalahnya katanya perlu dikasih high protein, kalau Sarang Walet dan Shark Fin kan memang high protein, jadi siapa tau KOInya jadi buat tahan banting, gak mudah sakit dan bisa jadi SAMSON





> saia juga mau dong Om top di-pm..


Boleh jg donk pmx om top, sy newbie om. Trim's sbelumx om

----------


## bening14

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sandana koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## MarcoLuke

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

